
Firefox Developer Edition Devtools Update - aloisdg
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/09/developer-edition-devtools-update-now-with-photon-ui/
======
alanfranzoni
Still no live javascript editing, like Chrome scripts tab? This is a major
setdown that prevents me from using Firefox. Chrome has that since so many
years that I can't believe Firefox still hasn't got it.

I think the latest Firefox releases are fast and good as browsers.. but as a
developer, that's a showstopper.

